
Are the ARM Macs an Attack on Amazon and Google? - soonnow
https://medium.com/@alexander.kainz/are-the-arm-macs-actually-an-attack-on-amazon-and-google-73a7f3981114
======
cable2600
Intel Macs are expensive, ARM Macs should cost less like the Chromebooks and
Fire Tablets.

The ARM Macs are designed to interface with iOS devices more, with the IoT
that is going to be a selling point when Apple has iOS based devices that need
controlling and programming.

~~~
soonnow
How much is the actual CPU as part of the whole package. I doubt they'd be
mkaing those laptops significantly cheaper. This is Apple after all.

